# People with a 5D3 from first batch, did you get the light leak issue fixed?



## Axilrod (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't personally care about the light leak issue, but I know it could potentially hurt the resale value. I was just wondering if anyone had gotten theirs fixed and if so how did you go about doing it? And how much did it cost?


----------



## Viggo (Aug 14, 2012)

I didn't get mine fixed and the guy who bought it never asked or commented it either. And I never thought about it. The 1d X exposes sooo accurate compared, but I have no way of saying it would have been less of a gap if the 5d3 had been fixed or not.


----------



## Hugo Fisher (Aug 14, 2012)

No, I did not.


----------



## swampler (Aug 14, 2012)

No, wasn't any need to. The fix is free under warranty.


----------



## risc32 (Aug 14, 2012)

nope. no need.


----------



## Avro1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, I had Canon Service Centre (6390 Dixie Rd Mississauga) address the "light leak" issue, ---- free of charge ------ . I dropped off my 5D3 in early June and Canon send it back to me within 7 days or so. I decided to have this addressed , rather than later, if and when I begin to shoot under those low light "dark" conditions. http://canonrumors.com/forum/Smileys/default/smiley.gif


----------



## roumin (Aug 14, 2012)

I didn't. I did't want to give up my camera for a week unless I have to.


----------



## scott_m (Aug 14, 2012)

This light leak occurs under such highly specific conditions (turning on the top LCD backlight while shooting a time exposure in the dark) that I didn't think it would ever affect me; in any case I would be in M mode for shots like this and have the VF cover on. So I was reluctant to have my otherwise working just great camera dismantled for the sake of installing a piece of tape. Light leaks through the VF are a much more common and bigger problem (even during normal daytime shooting if the sun's behind your shoulder) and no-one ever worries about that. Or seems to. I think that by the time I'm ready to move on from the Mark III, the resale will be so low the light leak fix will be the least of my worries (just took a huge hit selling my _*cherry * _ 2-yr old D700 so I know what I'm talking about, unfortunately)

Regards,
Scott


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Aug 15, 2012)

Nope. Complete non-issue.


----------



## pwp (Aug 15, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I don't personally care about the light leak issue, but I know it could potentially hurt the resale value. I was just wondering if anyone had gotten theirs fixed and if so how did you go about doing it? And how much did it cost?


I have not bothered, the so called problem is so far off my radar that I forgot to mention it when my 5D3 went into CPS for a replacement shutter a couple of weeks ago.
By the time resale comes around, I think the light leak scenario will be mostly forgotten.

-PW


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 15, 2012)

I started a poll for this a while back here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8220.0

Mine is with Canon Canada (Dixie Road) at the moment to get the light leak issue fixed. I dropped it off yesterday and the website had said 7-10 days and the email they sent me after I left it with them said 10-15 days :'(

Yikes, I hope both are wrong and I get it back earlier than that. I also gave them my 24-105 to check out as it seems soft on occasion.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Aug 15, 2012)

Haven't yet. I'll eventually send it to Canon with a lens or three for AF adjustment after I sign up for CPS Platinum; at that point, I'm sure they'll take care of it.

Will I bother checking to see if they did or not? No.

b&


----------



## Chris Burch (Aug 15, 2012)

I had mine fixed when I sent my 5D3 in to have the focus screen replaced (I screwed it up while cleaning). They replaced the screen for free and did the light leak fix for free as well with a 2-day turn-around time.


----------



## Robert Welch (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't see a need to. If I had to have another repair done, then I might ask for it to be done, but I would rather not have the camera opened up for something that is really a non-issue. There is always a chance that something could happen while being 'on the bench' that isn't detected until I get it back, requiring me to send it back for another repair. There is an old saying, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." That sums up how I feel. Maybe if I ever decide to sell it, I'll send it in for a cleaning and have it done then, but I have no intention of selling mine...not for a long time at least.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 15, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I don't personally care about the light leak issue, but I know it could potentially hurt the resale value. I was just wondering if anyone had gotten theirs fixed and if so how did you go about doing it? And how much did it cost?



My 5D III from 1st batch. I'm 15mins away from Canon Service Center, Irvine CA. I have not yet bring my 5D III down for this service. I plan to keep my camera until 5D mrk4 comes out.

By then, I wonder people would still ask this question?


----------



## Invertalon (Aug 15, 2012)

I am not getting mine fixed, no way. It a silly 'issue', not a real problem.

Light leak army FTW!


----------



## rpt (Aug 15, 2012)

I have not sent it in and do not intend to.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Aug 15, 2012)

I did but I was already sending it in for focusing issues in which they replaced the CPU board on my 50 mm instead either way it's done and over with.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Aug 15, 2012)

Nope, don't see it as being an issue. The night shots I've done I've just taken an exposure through the VF without having to look at the top LCD.


----------



## darash (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the light leak issue when i don't remove the lens cap, but I'm just a normal guy who takes photos with the lens cap removed. So it's not an issue to me and I'm not letting anyone touch the inside of my camera.


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 15, 2012)

Nope. Non-issue.


----------



## victorwol (Aug 15, 2012)

pwp said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > I don't personally care about the light leak issue, but I know it could potentially hurt the resale value. I was just wondering if anyone had gotten theirs fixed and if so how did you go about doing it? And how much did it cost?
> ...



Shutter replacement already?..


----------



## M.ST (Aug 15, 2012)

I get a new 5D Mark III (there are a few other problems with the body), but the light leak don´t effect my work. No one look a the top display during a long exposure.

Canon fix the problem with a normal tape. That´s absolutely a joke.


----------



## pwp (Aug 15, 2012)

victorwol said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > I have not bothered, the so called problem is so far off my radar that I forgot to mention it when my 5D3 went into CPS for a replacement shutter a couple of weeks ago.
> ...



Yep, at less than 10K actuations too. I had the dubious honour of having the first one in Australia. I wouldn't read too much into it, just a bit of bad luck which fortunately happened during warranty. My studio is 15 minutes from CPS. They fixed it in two days and gave me a loan 5D3 in the meantime.

Glad I didn't buy gray? You bet.

-PW


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 15, 2012)

No, non-issue for me so far but I will if the circumstances arise.


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 15, 2012)

I just called Canon Canada and was told it would be at least ten days for my light leak repair because it is the busy season. He also mentioned because the light leak issue is an advisory, it can be done at any time beyond the one year warranty.

That said, I have yanked the camera back from them and should have it back to me by Friday. I will revisit the repair if and when I deem it appropriate.

I got to thinking after reading many of the posts here and agree "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".


----------



## rumorzmonger (Aug 15, 2012)

Nope... I don't shoot with my lens cap on (well, at least not intentionally... : ) so it's totally a non-issue for me.


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 15, 2012)

rumorzmonger said:


> Nope... I don't shoot with my lens cap on


I prefer to call it the 'Maximum Density Filter' - LOL


----------



## Chris Geiger (Aug 15, 2012)

No I don't plan to get if fixed on either of my 2 bodies. It's just not a problem.


----------



## mmaher92037 (Aug 15, 2012)

I took my 5D III to CPS Irvine, CA, for a sensor cleaning and rep asked if I wanted the light leak fixed, sure, why not. When the camera was returned, its viewfinder screen and sensor had noticable dust, hair, and other assorted debris. I returned the camera to Irvine for cleaning.


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 15, 2012)

Hell no.


----------



## Tammy (Aug 16, 2012)

no, and low light night photography is one of my favorite things to shoot.. i don't use the top LCD much and if i do i'm aware of it not being on before i take my exposure etc. non-issue..

the only people who will be asking about it when buying a used 5D3 will be those nitpickers trying to lowball as far as much as they can.. you know them if you've ever tried to sell through craigslist etc


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 16, 2012)

I wasn't suggesting that it was actually a problem, I was just curious as to whether or not anyone had done it. The only reason I would even consider doing it was to safeguard myself from the Craigslist crazies that are looking for any little reason to offer you less money. Thanks for your input, I'm just gonna leave it be.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 16, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I wasn't suggesting that it was actually a problem, I was just curious as to whether or not anyone had done it. The only reason I would even consider doing it was to safeguard myself from the Craigslist crazies that are looking for any little reason to offer you less money. Thanks for your input, I'm just gonna leave it be.



Do you plan to sell your 5D III soon?


----------



## acoll123 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nope, but I may ask that it be taken care of when I send it in to CPS for a clean and check next year sometime - something I would do anyway.


----------

